# Crystal..from  seeds.nl



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello friends..I wasnt going to share this one on account i dont think she will finish..as most know i live in seattle and the fall rains here are terrable..I lost lots last summer to mold..this "crystal"  says takes 12+  weeks to finish..but  it sure is exciteing to watch..take care and be safe



I also snapped her neck at 6 feet she was reaching over the hedge..that was in june..she is now well over 8 feet tall  and serious round..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

sorry pics are not in order..I planted her in graound in early april..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

more pics


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello 4u2 

I just found this, it says 9 weeks.

Have you ever grown this strain before?

~ High Life Cup winner 2002, Crystal seeds are White Widow crossed with Northern Lights.  They produce a short bushy plant with big, sticky buds covered in crystals.  Crystal is a high yielder and is very high in THC.  Easier to grow than White Widow.  Buds have a heavy kerosene like aroma and produce smoke with a kick.  

INDOOR / OUTDOOR Indoor/can be grown outdoor
TYPE Indica / Sativa mix
PLANT HEIGHT Medium, 100-120cm indoor / 190-250 outdoor
FLOWERING TIME 9 Weeks
HARVEST End of Sep if outdoor
YIELD 200-300g indoor / 550g outdoor ~

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 18, 2009)

P.s.

1 out of 3 PF is a M so thats been composted.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks HIppy..we will see..and yes i grew this all last fall...well tried..i ended up  giveing up on them aftyer 10 weeks  due to  no trichs  and spiders mites..I was 6 for 6 on females..but  i have not been able to finish one..hope she will fair outside..heres the last one Harvest from inside  at 13 weeks,,and still no trichs


snapped her neck  as well..this strain grows real fast  and stretches all most 3 time the size in flower..she ended up with 6 collas..you seen this one b4..enjoy you day my friend


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 18, 2009)

13 weeks and no trich!

Are you sure your not growing hemp :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 18, 2009)

*she looks like big bird awesome :hubba:

we really need a drool smillie added 


*


----------



## ray jay (Jul 18, 2009)

Hay 4u, I read the farmers almanac for our area. We should have a dryer/warmer oct. So you should make the 12 week mark. Im also growing some crystal, I also read 8-9 weeks and a med. highth plant. Good luck with that monster. Ray Jay


----------



## kaotik (Jul 18, 2009)

man they have trouble with the weekly weather.. i put little faith in them correctly predicting octobers weather 

good luck 4U, hopefully she'll finish for you.. if not, polly teepee's are easily built


----------



## BlueNose (Jul 18, 2009)

Glad to see someone from my area, I'm a little over an hour north of Seattle. Unfortunately I have no useful info. to help you out.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for checking her out everone..and thanks for the kind words.

will update as she grows....:bolt::bong:


----------



## leafminer (Jul 18, 2009)

I'd prefer your weather to mine I think. Seattle ... think I nearly reached there on my mad holiday to the US in 1980, drove up route 1 into Washington state. Quite rainy. Of course it was Christmas so no surprise there ... but the climate was OK. Not like here where I just lost my indicas to the heat. And you have a good number of daylight hours in summer. The size of those outdoors tells me the soil and climate are both great for them. Have you thought of putting black plastic bags over them at the end of the day or in the early morning to restrict the daylight hours and force them to flower sooner?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 18, 2009)

no i didnt think of that..but  a black bag  will only cover one branch..and should i worry about  it swetting with plastic?   Im thinking of some kinda cover for sure..will keep you posted..thanks *leafminer*


----------



## BlueNose (Jul 18, 2009)

If you have the tools,time and space you could make greenhouse type of structure out of 2x4's and cover it with the black plastic they use for landscaping. If you made it with hinges it would be a snap to setup/takedown and would be compact enough to store during the day.


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 18, 2009)

Put her in a small green house!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Put her in a small green house!!!


 



:rofl:    she is in ground  and is sure to be over 10 fett tall after the stretch..im not moveing her


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

Gonna Eat That? said:
			
		

> If you have the tools,time and space you could make greenhouse type of structure out of 2x4's and cover it with the black plastic they use for landscaping. If you made it with hinges it would be a snap to setup/takedown and would be compact enough to store during the day.


 


Now this  is what I was thinking..but  with clear plastic to allow the light to get to her..but  needs to with stand the winds...ya lost me on the hinges..with her at 12 feet  max   how would ya constuct it?  thanks  and no  i aint gonna eat it :giggle:  How ever did ya come up with that one:rofl:


----------



## BlueNose (Jul 19, 2009)

As for the name....I didn't want to use any previous forum names and I don't stop eating when I'm baked so it seemed fitting.

Ah, I thought you wanted it for evenings to block streetlights or what have you. Sadly I didn't misunderstand because I was stoned, just a lack of attention :/
I suggested the hinges so you could fold it up and store it during the day then unfold the house for nights. 

Construction would depend on the shape of the plant. If the top is narrow I would build it like a house with a pitched roof or, if the wind always comes from one direction make the top 2-3 feet on a slant like a leen-too(spelling?) as to cut down on wind resistance which will make or break the structure, and your plant(pun intended). Either way will help to keep the wind from hitting it full force. 12ft. high x 8ft.? wide is 96sq. ft. of surface for the wind to push against. That's a good bit 
12ft. plant...damn lol. 
Well, to deal with the wind you may want to use 4x4's on the four corners since they are pressure treated and you can set them in the ground without too much drama. If you plan on keeping the structure up for more plants I'd use some concrete in the holes. If the structure is only for this colossal plant then 2x4's will do fine.  The plastic can just be stapled but you'll need a couple vertical supports in between the ground posts so the wind doesn't tear the plastic. If the winds get real crazy you can put the plastic up then use some molding or rip a couple 2x4's and put them over where you stapled. Again, the wind speed will determine the depth of the posts. Yet another option, place the house at a 45 degree angle so it splits the wind. 30 degree offset is....a 50% reduction (I think) so 45 degrees will be about 65-70% of the original wind speed.

phew, hope that was complicating enough. I know you don't know me and situations like this are risky for paranoid people like myself but I'd be more than happy to help you design and build it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

:stoned:   Ill have to come back  to this one..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 24, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## leafminer (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, too big.
BTW the simplest impromptu greenhouse can be made using flexible white plastic pipes, they are very cheap and can be put together with joints and glue very quickly and covered with plastic sheet.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jul 24, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## kalikisu (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW!.....Wow!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 29, 2009)

okay  been working on designing a cover for me Ladies as we will be geting lots of rain here soon..and winds..so what i did was place a fence Pannel in front of Garden to block the wids..it will slow them down I hope..and I Placed a 20 foot 4x4  in ground and was going to do a lien too..but decided that was way tomuch work:rofl:  so I have a lot of 20 foot white pvc..someone mentioned earlier..( Thanks:aok)  THis im working with...but it wont be 20 foot high..lol..maybe 12 tops..have some more work with pipe  will keep ya posted


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jul 29, 2009)

Looking good *4u*..Maybe you need a green house kit. I have been reading up on this type of gardening. Pretty interesting.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2009)

:ciao:  i  made a cover outta  rebar  and pvc..shes well over 9 feet now ..Take care and be safe


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 20, 2009)

Crystal is on my to grow list I cant wait to see the results.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 1, 2009)

pics 4u


----------



## zipflip (Sep 1, 2009)

ive never noticed how ya frame there was built.  its just two long stakes of thick rebarr and some pvc bent arched over onto each rebar?  
  cheap idea but yet very effective as it appears.
  cool!


----------



## kaotik (Sep 1, 2009)

love it.
looks like we wont see you come harvest.. you're going to be chopping and manicuring these monsters untill next spring


----------



## 420benny (Sep 1, 2009)

Howdy 4u! I love this pic. It would make a good painting with the blurred background in purple complementing the light green of the plant. Sure hope you get a harvest. What happened to the 13 week one indoors? Was it smokeable without trichs or did they finally show up?
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=124120&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1248441519


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 1, 2009)

I would tie a tarp above her. Just like we do for camping. release one end when the sun is out to let it get the rays then just tie it back up if it rains. Good luck!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Sep 2, 2009)

*:shocked:shes is looking positivly beautiful and tree like eace: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello friends..Hope all is well in your Garden..:bong:



*zip*..yeah  cheap...i had all that just layn around..so  it  made a great frame so far..i have one side plastic up   and is doinf well  against the winds...interesting to see how it holds to the rains  when they come..lol..so Far  its been a great summer here..and looks like another week  closer to harvest with  awesome weather..take care buddy

*Kaotic*...yeah  you will stilll see me...because i Harvest alone..I think i will Take all the collas ..and practice with my bubble bags on   some..but  a lot will surely hit the compost pile..I have a a dozen  plants...4 are Monsters like this..ill keep ya posted

*benny*...thanks..she is  looking good..The 13 week one..I decided to reveg  in the ground...stiill  nothing yet  will let ya know..have a great Harvest youself comeing

*2Dog*...thanks  lol..i hate those blue tarps..they  stick out  Bad..lol..Thanks for stopping by..Be good..and if ya cant be good   be good at it:aok:


*UKgirl*...96hrs  from right now..I will have you in my arms..


----------



## bUrNoUt420 (Sep 11, 2009)

lets see some pics!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2009)

bUrNoUt420 said:
			
		

> lets see some pics!!!!!!


 

Theres  one  8  posts back...and on everypage...Ill posty some more  when she shows changes...Thanks for stopping in


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello  Friends...shes  starting  to  bud..lol..I  have  my  cover  ready  but  have  yet to  use  on  account  our  weather  has  been  Great..Im  sure  ill  have to  use  sometime  before  harvest...its  been  to  great  weather  wise  this  summer..Take  care  and  be  safe :bolt::bong:


----------



## anberlinaddict (Sep 28, 2009)

that looks real good.......


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

anberlinaddict said:
			
		

> that looks real good.......


 




Thanks  my  friend:48:




I  have  placed  the  cover over  at  a  great  risk!!!!  i  was  stupid  to  climb  a  16 foot  ladder  at  the  angle  it  was  at...well  I  went  down in  nieghbors  back  yard..and  hurt  self  bad...im  gonna  see  my  Doctor  Monday...people  want  me  to  go  in  ER  but  I  aint  paying  that  cost  and  let  some  stranger  mess  with  what  my  Dr..has  fixed  over  the  last  5  yrs..call  me  stuburn....now  if  i  have  to  add  side  plastic  i  can..I  have  the  Plants  covered and  when  rains  it  will  fall  along  drip line:aok:  just  curious  how  it  does in  the  winds..I  chose  not  to  cover  the  others  as  they  will  be  all down  next  weekend..we  have  3-4  days  of  dry 68f comeing  still...but  as  ya  can  see  the Sativas  have  a  while  to  go..have  a  great week  everyone..untill  next  time  take  care  and  be  safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

I hope you feel better soon!! no plant is worth breaking your neck over.


----------



## 420benny (Oct 4, 2009)

Man, 4u, don't do that to yourself. I wish I was closer. I would help you cover that garden. Try this when you feel up to it. Tie some rope to the corners and the middle of one side of the cover. Place the cover along one side of the garden. Toss the ropes over the supports. Slowly pull it up from the other side. Get your kid to hold one end while you do the other. You can use gal. milk jugs filled with water as weights to keep the plastic cover tight. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 4, 2009)

must've been high eh? sounds like stoned thinking; "nah, that angle's alright, i'll be fine"  

hope your alright though m8  can't be doing that stupid stuff no more (that's what your kids are for   )


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> must've been high eh? sounds like stoned thinking; "nah, that angle's alright, i'll be fine"
> 
> hope your alright though m8  can't be doing that stupid stuff no more (that's what your kids are for  )


 


:rofl: 





been  there  huh?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Man, 4u, don't do that to yourself. I wish I was closer. I would help you cover that garden. Try this when you feel up to it. Tie some rope to the corners and the middle of one side of the cover. Place the cover along one side of the garden. Toss the ropes over the supports. Slowly pull it up from the other side. Get your kid to hold one end while you do the other. You can use gal. milk jugs filled with water as weights to keep the plastic cover tight. Let me know if I can help.


 


haha...i  tried  tieing  plastic  and  pulling  over  but the  archs  arent  the  strongest  that  was  okay..it  was  putting  the  clips  over  the  pvc  to  hold  the plastic  ..i  hd  to  go  ever  the  the  outside  on top..lol...anyway..Ive  done  all Im  doing  for  these  girls..i  still  have  douts  on  finishing,,,thanks  for  fallowing  along  and  offering  help..i  know  ya  would..thanks  my  friend...have  good  night  enjoy  sunday night foot ball..Pitsburg bringing  the  whoopin  stick.. untill  next  time  take  care  and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I hope you feel better soon!! no plant is worth breaking your neck over.


 


it  was  2  plants ..and  its  a  challange  to  get  them  to  finish..and  everyone  that  knows  I'm  allways  looking  for  a  challange:aok:  Thanks  for  the  well  wishes  my  friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

well  that  cover  didnt  work  as  planned..the  winds  and  rains  was  to  much  for  the  flimsy  structure..did  manage  to  get  plastic  off her  and  removed  the  broken  tops..which  are  hanging  now..been  trimming  in  between  rain  drops  here..but  they  say  its  gonna  be  nice  this  weekend..so  Im  letting  go  for  now..take  care and  be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

pics 4u


----------



## 420benny (Oct 15, 2009)

Ouch! Looks like the poor girls got beat up. I wondered how much of a sail that big shelter would be. Guess it was, bummer. Are those your last ones?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 15, 2009)

No  benny   i  still  have  7  Bubba  Kush  outside  and  a Reveg  in  container  ready  next  weekend..the  Bubba  has  a  ways  yet  but  the  cover  is  better  as  they  are  on  other  side  of  yard....gonna  play  the  weather  game  now..first  sign  of  more  trouble  she  comes  down..have  some  crystal  hanging..see how  it  smokes,,:48:  was  hopeing  by  not  putting sides  on  shelter  ..the  winds  would  blow  threw..i  know  now..thanks  friend


----------

